

Your API is not RESTful - tobiassjosten
http://vvv.tobiassjosten.net/development/your-api-is-not-restful

======
nubela
erm, "Instead you probably want to POST data to the /users collection."

wouldn't it be PUT?

~~~
kodablah
I believe post is for creating with posted value(s). Put would be just a
modification without posted value. E.g. "PUT /users/123/disabled" would
disable a user.

Edit: after reading, POST is for creating with an unknown identifier (think
INSERT w/ auto-generated PK) whereas PUT is for creating or updating (if
already present) with a known identifier (think UPSERT w/ a manually entered
PK).

